# Lake Macquarie - Mannering Park - Dead Woods Sat 1st July



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Rawprawn and I are planning a trip to this secluded part of Lake Macquarie tomorrow Saturday the 1st of July. We are meeting 12:45 to ready our respective ships for sea with a 1:00 pm kick off. The intent (mine anyway) is to be back on land by 4:00 with my Yak heavily laden down with fish. Pack up and leave by 4:30 to get home in time to parade said haul of fish around in front of the wife and kids by 5:00.

3 hours of fishing and trolling in a no-stinkboat-go zone with what sounds like great scenery should be a very pleasent way to kill the afternoon.

If anyone would like to join us we are meeting at 12:45 to 1:00 at the reserve at the end of Elliot Street (which comes off Vales Road) at Mannering Park. Launch off the reserve as well. All are welcome.

This is my first time out with a AKFF fellow member and I can't wait. I have never been to this spot so Rawprawn will be the guide. PM me or Rawprawn if you are in for a fish.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This thread thanks to Rawprawn of the last trip he did:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1882

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Am interested and can make it. Will call Greg to confirm tomorrow morning


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great Dave. Crowdy may also be able join us.

Let's hope the fish our out this time of year in the creek. Never fished it in the winter. If nothing else it will be a good to get out for a paddle.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Now you're just weirding me out Occy. Particularly with all this talk of lead in pencils and not so obscure references to the movie Deliverance (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068473/). :shock:

I'll be listening for the dueling banjos and will have my fishing knife at the ready :twisted:

JT


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I've found that so long as you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t squeal like a pig the locals are friendly enough.

I've only made this mistake once before and learnt a very painful lesson. All I can suggest is that if you feel the need to squeal make sure to take some water based lubricant with you.


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

There are howling dogs/wolves/hounds at Dead Woods. I kid you not. Confirm Greg, once your banjo scale practice is over.

I'm up for it so see you there.

Crowdy


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh dear,


----------

